# Some suggestions



## Rye Mill (6 mo ago)

Was thinking of buying a pair of designer dog sandals for my vizsla. While searching for it, I came over this article on the internet: SUNFURA Breathable Dog Sandals - DoggyShoe.com. Just not quite sure whether they will be worth the buy or not. Any opinion would do...


----------

